# Todays Labels



## Runningwolf (Sep 25, 2011)

These are the labels I made up for my Blackberry and three Chilean wines.
The Blackberry is an Island Mist kit and also the very first wine I ever made. This is the original label with only a date change.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 25, 2011)

Great labels!


----------



## J-Gee (Sep 26, 2011)

I really like the Chilean Red Zinfandel.


----------



## almargita (Sep 26, 2011)

Dan:

You always make the greatest looking labels!! Sometimes on my printer I don't always get the vibriant bright colors to come thru properly..... R U using a ink-jet or laser printer?

Al


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 26, 2011)

Dan - the labels look great!!!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 26, 2011)

Great labels. Are you going to keep it as Cellars or Cellar?


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 26, 2011)

Once again, you never fail to amaze me with you're labels. I was considering getting a laser color printer for labels going forward. The hp printers arfe reasonably priced right now at abt $200.00 and it would keep the labels from rinning when moist.


----------



## SarahRides (Sep 26, 2011)

Beautiful labels Dan! Artistic too! Where do you get the pictures from?


----------



## Flem (Sep 26, 2011)

Excellent job, Dan!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 26, 2011)

Dan has a secret stash of pictures. He has 25 of them for all occasions, so he just selects the best one to fit the subject and his mood. Looking great Dan!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 26, 2011)

almargita said:


> Dan:
> 
> You always make the greatest looking labels!! Sometimes on my printer I don't always get the vibriant bright colors to come thru properly..... R U using a ink-jet or laser printer?
> 
> Al





Wade E said:


> Great labels. Are you going to keep it as Cellars or Cellar?


Wade that should be Cellar. The one that said cellars was the very first one I ever made and I forgot to change that. Good catch!



ffemt128 said:


> Once again, you never fail to amaze me with you're labels. I was considering getting a laser color printer for labels going forward. The hp printers arfe reasonably priced right now at abt $200.00 and it would keep the labels from rinning when moist.



*Doug and Al, I am using the HP ofice jet printer. It is an ink jet that uses a higher grade ink cartridge. I was looking at a laser and Staples and Office Max both talked me into this. I have been very happy with it (wirless) and no problem with labels.*



SarahRides said:


> Beautiful labels Dan! Artistic too! Where do you get the pictures from?



*Thanks Sarah and everyone else for the kind comments. I did a google search for Chilean culture and Chilean Art. I wanted the labels to be part of the culture.*


----------



## LabelValue (Sep 28, 2011)

Great work. I especially love the Blackberry wine -- hard to believe that was your first label. Great job!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. The Lake (Edinboro Lake) is a spot I have enjoyed many lunches with members from this forum who have stop for a visit.


----------



## roblloyd (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are great! Wish I had the eye and talent for better labels like these. 
I'm working on some right now. Need to take the post it note off the box and label the bottles!


----------

